

Ask HN: Review the project idea for Android - db42

I am thinking of doing some project on android platform. Right now, these are the thoughts on my mind.
People carry smart-phones 24X7 with themselves so, there is a lot of scope for interaction between these devices (through wifi, bluetooth or whatever). For example, I may want to sync my device's music library with my friend's or I may just want to copy recently added pictures in my friend's device.
So, I am thinking of developing some kind of back-end and interface to communicate with all the devices that are present in the range of my device. It will create opportunities for new apps that target sharing between mobile devices.
What do you guys think of this? All suggestions are welcome.
======
bigmac
If you're going to be developing a sort of API and plumbing that underlies
this, you'll probably want to have at least one application that you use as
your test bed for the API. Sort of how HN was PG's test application for Arc.
It should be a realistic, non-trivial application.

Sharing music libraries sounds like a minefield -- maybe you'd want to start
with picture sharing or something like that.

~~~
sammcd
I agree, I probably am not going to use an API that I don't see _any_ app
using. Also if you write an app that transfers between two phones you will
have a _much_ better idea of how the API will need to work.

Picture sharing is a good start... Something like Bump would also be a good
start.

------
db42
I am particularly concerned with these things: 1) Does this idea make sense to
you. 2) What core services do you expect it to provide.

